# Bau eines Bachlaufes



## Andi88 (15. Feb. 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich hier angemeldet weil ich ein paar Tipps und Anregungen von Euch einholen würde.

Ich plane einen Bachlauf zu bauen. Ich habe eine Fläche von ca. 5 m Länge und 2,5m Breite. Das Gelände hat ein Gefälle von 20%, also eher steil. Ich stelle mir einen kleinen Bachlauf vor mit Quellstein, Staustufe oder kleinem Wasserfall, der eine Kurve macht (S-Form) und dann in einen kleinen Teich läuft. Das ganze stell ich mir mit einer besandeten Teichfolie vor. Das Becken würde ich mit normaler schwarzen Teichfolie auslegen. Der Bachlauf würde sich auf der Südseite befinden. Wie könnte ich das am besten lösen? Welche Tipps könnt ihr mir geben, welche die Teichgröße, Verlauf des Baches, Stärke der Pumpe usw. betreffen. Was muss ich Wichtiges beachten?

Freu mich auf eure Antworten, da ich im Thema Bachlauf Neuling bin. Habe schon einiges darüber im Netz gelesen, nun hätte ich gerne speziell zu meiner Situation ein paar Meinungen.

Danke


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Andreas

Willkommen im Forum!

Einen Bachlauf kann man gut mit Teichfolie bauen. Und wenn du die Suchfunktion nutzt, wirst du hier viele Beispiel finden.
Ich habe auch einen Bachlauf und du findest meine Doku über den Bau im Link unten sowie Bilder im Album.

Wichtig ist, dass man die Pumpenleistung entsprechend plant! Je breiter (und tiefer) der Bachlauf sein soll, um so stärker muss die Pumpe sein! Und dann gibt es vielleicht ein Problem mit dem geplanten kleinen Teich.
Zum einen muss das Volumen an Wasser, welches der Bachlauf schluckt ja kompensiert werden. Also darf er nicht überlaufen, wenn die Pumpe stoppt, aber er sollte auch nicht eine unschöne Kante freilegen, wenn die Pumpe startet.
Und für die Stabilität des Teiches, sollte das Volumen nicht zu oft umgewälzt werden! Also 1000L Teich mit einer 10.000 L/h Pumpe ist sicher keine gute Idee. Sonst ist es besser das Wasser in einem Pumpenschacht zu sammeln.
Ansonsten sollte man mit einem Wasserfall auch vorsichtig sein. Glucksendes Wasser kann beruhigen - lautes Plätschern wirklich stören! Da hat es schon Prozesse von genervten Nachbarn gegeben...
Weniger ist da oft mehr!
Bei der Pumpenauswahl auch aufpassen! Höhe kostet Leistung und dann muss man eine entsprechend stärkere Pumpe nehmen. Und da gibt es große Unterschiede im Stromverbrauch und das kann sich über das Jahr auch summieren.

Am besten wenn du eine konkrete Planung hast, stellst du die hier zur Diskussion ein!

Viel Erfolg!

Knut


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Andreas
Bin auch am umbauen und ein Bachlauf wird meine Teiche verbinden .
Nur wie es mal wird  ?????
Könnte auch so ein paar Bilder , Tipps , gut gebrauchen.
So ist es momentan​


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Feb. 2015)

Noch wegen dem Wasserausgleich ( Bachlauf Wassermenge )
Ich hab da ein 1000 Liter Fass vergraben das gleicht dann die Wasserstände aus .


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Feb. 2015)

Ich habe meinen Bachlauf tiefer als das umgebende Erdniveau gebaut. Bilder gibt es in meiner Galerie. Persönlich bin ich der Meinung das Wasser was oben auf einem Hügel entspringt und dann runter zum Teich läuft sehr Unnatürlich aussieht. Sowas ist ganz selten natürlich zu gestalten. Dann lieber einen flachen Bachlauf ohne irgendwelche Wasserfälle und damit es Plätschert kann man den zum Beispiel eine Schwengelpumpe umfunktionieren und das Wasser aus dieser in einen Sandsteintrog laufen lassen. Dieser läuft über und das Wasser läuft ziemlich flach zum Teich. Wichtig ist das das Wasser an allen Stellen tiefer ist als der Boden auch einige Meter neben dem Bachlauf ist. Wasser entspringt nicht auf einem Erdhaufen und läuft auch nicht auf einem Hügelkamm lang.

Bei uns ist einiges an Gefälle im Gelände. So konnte ich leichte Staustufen erzeugen, wo das Wasser ein wenig murmelt. Ich habe oberhalb einige eckigen Mörtelkübel eingraben damit im Bachlauf immer Wasser steht auch wenn die Pumpe aus ist.
Damit kein Wasser verloren geht habe ich einiges größer gegraben als ich für die Mörtelkübel brauchte. Immer zwischen den geplanten Mörtelkübel die Erde als Staustufe stehen lassen. Über die Ausformung der Erde eine Teichfolie gelegt und am Teich verklebt. Dann ein dünnes Flies. Die Mörtelkübel in die Löcher gestellt und mit Wasser verfüllt um sie ein zu passen. Die Teichfolie drückte sich dann in die Löcher. Die Randbereiche / Lücken habe ich mit 0/35 Schotter verfüllt. Da gehen auch schön Sumpfpflanzen rein. Teilbereiche wurden auch mit Sand gemacht um andere Pflanzen dort zu setzen.  Einen großen Stein in jeden Mörtelkübel damit die nicht so schnell aufschwimmen können, falls das Wasser mal zu tief austrocknet und dann nachgefüllt wird.
 


In die Mörtelkübel Wasserpflanzen und Pflanzen für das Flachwasser bis 40 cm.

Ich habe die Folienränder zwischen die Bruchsteine geklemmt. Gibt aber einige andere Möglichkeiten eine Kapillarsperre zu bauen.

Zum Ende des Jahres war alles schon gut zugewachsen. Mal schauen wie es Diese Jahr wird 
Auf dem Bild seht ihr noch einen der über gebliebenen Mörtelkübel. Die nutze ich auch im Teich für die Pflanzen. (Glaube 5-10 Euro das Stück)


----------



## Andi88 (22. Feb. 2015)

Hallo,
schon mal herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Ich habe mal grob aufskizziert wie ich mir das ganze vorstelle. Bild anbei.
Der Bachlauf sollte ca. 30cm breit und 20cm tief werden. Er soll eine Staustufe enthalten wo sich das Wasser ein bisschen tummelt bevor es weiterläuft. Ich denke diese werde ich auch zwangsläufig brauchen weil ich ja ein Gefälle von ca. 20 % habe und das Wasser wohl zu schnell runterlaufen wird.
Was meint ihr jetzt zur Größe des Beckens (wie viele Liter), Stärke der Pumpe, wie tief sollte die Staustufe sein?...usw....

Bedanke mich schon mal wieder für weitere Antworten bzw. Ratschläge.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## jolantha (23. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Andreas, 
so wie Du schreibst hast Du in der Breite 2,50 m zur Verfügung. Warum soll Dein Bachlauf  dann nur
30 cm breit werden ? 
Auf 5 m Länge wird das dann aussehen, als wenn da ein Rinnsal durch den Garten läuft . 
( Sorry, ist nur meine Meinung ) 
Wenn du dann noch mit Steinen arbeiten willst, und Staustufen, bleibt von Deinem Bachlauf ja
nicht mehr viel zu sehen. 
Den Bachlauf selber würde ich mit normaler Teichfolie bauen, und die besandete Folie , 
wenn überhaupt, nur für die Ränder nehmen . 
Kleiner Tip : Nimm mal eine Wäscheleine und lege Dir damit Deine gedachte Form
im Garten hin. Da kannst du dann wunderbar erkennen, wie es aussieht


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (27. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Andreas

Die Gestaltung muss sich nach der Umgebung richten, damit es richtig wirkt. Das ist schwierig aus der Ferne.
Der Tipp von Anne mit einer Wäscheleine (Gartenschlauch geht auch sehr gut) das abzulegen ist sehr zu empfehlen!

Mein Bachlauf ist ca. 50 bis 70 cm breit und das Wasser gluckst über die Steine, aber ist nicht sehr tief.
Ich überwinde ca. 1 m Höhenunterschied auf einer Strecke von vielleicht 3 bis 4 m (muss mal nachmessen)
Die Pumpe ist eine OSAGA OGM 5000 Grüne Minna mit 5000 L/h bei 25W. Ich schätze das etwa 4000L/h oben am Bach ankommen und das reicht bei mir aus.
Wichtig ist auch beim Bachlauf die seitliche Kapillarsperre, damit das Wasser nicht ausgesaugt wird. Und wenn man Steine im Bachbett liegen hat, muss man vermeiden, dass das Wasser zwischen Steinen und der Folie hindurchläuft - da sieht man es nicht...
Am besten die Steine in Trasszement legen oder ausschäumen (habe ich gemacht). Hat auch den Vorteil, dass es stabiler ist. Bei mir sind immer mal Kinder am Teich und die finden das klasse auch durch den Bachlauf zu klettern
















Ich habe jetzt __ Bachminze etc. eingesetzt damit dann mit der Zeit alles natürlicher wirkt, aber ich habe keine aktuellere Bilder.

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## jolantha (18. März 2015)

Hallo, 
gibts das Projekt " Bachlauf " noch ????


----------



## S.Reiner (19. März 2015)

Morgen
Ich weis nicht ob der  Andreas noch baut 

Aber ich bau noch Teilstücke sind auch schon fertig .

Gr. Reiner


----------



## Andi88 (19. März 2015)

Hallo,
leider musste ich das ganze Projekt auf nächstes Jahr verschieben, geht leider nicht anders im Moment.
Aber danke für eure Tipps, ich werde sicher darauf zurück kommen wenns dann soweit ist.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2015)

Andreas, macht ja nichts, kommen wir nächstes Jahr wieder


----------

